# Good question!



## Encolpius

Hell, Good question is an *idiom *used if you don't know the answer to a question. How do you translate that idiom into your language? Thanks. 

*Hungarian*: Jó kérdés! [good-question]
*Czech*: Dobrá otázka! [good-question]
*Italian*: Ottima domanda! [*very good*-question]


----------



## sakvaka

*Finnish*: _Hyvä kysymys!_


----------



## Prima Facie

Spanish: ¡buena pregunta!


----------



## Rallino

In *Turkish*: Güzel bir soru! _[beautiful a question!]_


----------



## apmoy70

In Greek:
«Καλή ερώτηση»
ka'li e'rotisi (both feminine)
lit. "good question"
or
«ενδιαφέρουσα ερώτηση»
enðia'ferusa e'rotisi (both feminine)
lit. "interesting question"


----------



## enoo

*French*: (très) bonne question ! - (very) good question!


----------



## jazyk

In Portuguese: boa pergunta.


----------



## Elvus

Polish: *Dobre pytanie.
*Lithuanian: *Geras klausimas.*


----------



## hollabooiers

*Estonian:* (_Väga_)_ hea küsimus!_ (A (very) good question!)


----------



## Goddess Mystyxx

*Filipino (tagalog):* Magandang Tanong!  *Chavacano*: Buen pregunta!


----------



## elroy

Arabic: سؤال وجيه


----------



## Saluton

Russian:
*Хороший вопрос!*
(khar*o*shiy vapr*o*s)


----------



## mataripis

Goddess Mystyxx said:


> *Filipino (tagalog):* Magandang Tanong!  *Chavacano*: Buen pregunta!


_*TAGALOG: Magandang katanungan/mahusay na tanong/magaling na tanong_  * Dumaget: Masampata katantoan.


----------



## Messquito

In Chinese:
好問題 good question


----------



## Dymn

*Catalan*: _bona pregunta!_


----------



## amikama

Hebrew: שאלה טובה! (lit. good question!)


----------



## ger4

German: _Gute Frage..._ (lit. good question)(... often followed by a short silence...)


----------



## 810senior

Japanese: 良い質問だ_ii sitsumon da_ (means literally good question)


----------



## AdelStar

In Ukraine we can also say "Good question" (garne zapytannia), but it's rather borrowed idiom. More natural expression is "Хто його знає" ("Who knows")


----------



## bearded

Encolpius said:


> *Italian*: Ottima domanda


We can also say _Bella domanda! _(nice question): this is very idiomatic.


----------



## Encolpius

I wonder how about other Romance languages..."nice question" does not work in Hungarian


----------



## Englishmypassion

Good question!


----------

